# Whats Pouring Where - Sydney



## mattric (7/4/14)

I run a facebook account where I am collating a taplist of craft beer places I know and thought it wouldn't be a bad idea to share it here. Please let me know if I am missing any places or if anything needs to be added. For more up to date info, join the CBC (Craft Beer Crew) facebook group or add Whats Pouring Where as a friend into face book.

Current taps around Sydney CBD and Sydney North shore (updated Monday 07-04-2014) Please subscribe to @PouringinSydney in twitter for more on the fly and up to date info.
33 Degrees
BrewCult - beer geek rage quit
Bridge Road - Chevalier Saison
Mountain Goat Beer - Steam Ale
Prickly Moses Handcrafted Beer - Chardonnay IPA & Otway Ale (Almost done 4pines unfilters IPA to follow)
Nail Brewing Australia - Dunn Brown 
Mornington Peninsula - Pale ale
McLaren Vale Beer Company - IPA
Holgate Brewhouse - Road Trip IPA & Mt. Macedon Pale Ale
Birbeck's Brewing Company - The Merchant English IPA (almost done Murray's 2icon to follow

Bitter Phew
Willie Smith Cider
Amager Sinner Series Envy IPA
Prickly Moses Commander IPA
Toccalmatto Salty Angel Gose - - - - - - Almost Done
Holgate Temptress Chocolate Porter
Cavalier Berliner Weisse - - - - - - Almost Done
Prickly Moses Blueberry Hefeweizen
Mikkeller 1000IBU IIPA - NEW
Birrificio Del Ducato Winterlude Abbey Tripel - NEW
Brew Cult Keep On Truckin Red IPA - - - - Almost Done
North Coast Old Rasputin Imperial Stout---Almost Done

Cammeray Craft
Six String string golden ale
brewcult hop zone session ipa
young henrys real ale
illawarra belgian golden ale
brewcult beer geek rage quit india pale lager
doctor's orders brewing iron lung black imperial pilsner

Flat Rock Brew Cafe
Rocket Science Galactic - Dennis Beer co 
Road Trip - Holgate 
Pilsner - Balmain Brewing 
Bitter - Flat Rock

Hotel Sweeney's 
Brewcult's BeerGeek RageQuit
Illawarra's Apocalypso 
Murray's Moonboy
Hawthorn Brewing's Pils
Little Creatures IPA

Kingston Public Bar & Kitchen
Mt Macedon - Holgate
Hangman Pale Ale - Rocks Brewing
Keep on Truckin - Brewcult

Pumphouse
Thunderbolt Strong Ale
Batlow Cloudy Cider
The Mad Brewer Garden de Paradisi White Beer
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Franziskaner Weissbier
Global Warmers Amber Ale
My Antonia Imperial Pilsner
Stone and Wood Pacific Ale
Mikkeller Black Stout (18%)

Quarrymans Hotel
Stockade - Macarthur Grande
High Tail - Mountgoat
Kolsh - Quiet deeds
Alpha ale - Matilda Bay
Rogers - Little Creatures
Commander - Prickly Moses
Cloudy cider - Batlow
Dogbolter - Matilda Bay
Pear cider - The Apple Thief
44 - Riverside
Reschs - CUB
ISA - Rocks Brewing
White ale - White rabbit
Ginger Beer - Brookvale union
Rocket Science mad hatter - Dennis Brewing Co
Garden De Paradisi - Mad Brewers
IPA - Mountian Goat
Indie - Six String
After Battle Pale Ale - Ekim
Hop Hog - Feral
Rebel Ale - Macarthur Grange
Arms Lager - Cricketers
Sneaky One - Grainfed Brewing
Newtown bitter - Sydney Brewery

Royal Albert Hotel
Illawarra - Koelsh
Two Birds - Golden ale
Riverside - 69 summer ale
Ekim - After battle pale ale
Feral - Hop Hog
Feral - Barrique Okarma
Moo Brew - Pilsner
Batlow - Cider
Moutian Goat - Hightail ale on hand pump
Young Henrys - Hop Ale on hand pump

the little guy
Hangman pale ale - Rocks Brewing
Pickpocket Cider - Rocks Brewing
Big Sur Ipa - Grifter

The Local Taphouse (Darlinghurst)
Budvar
Trumer Pils
Moon dog Love tap
Drs Order's Iron Lung
Stone & Wood Pacific Pale Ale
Little Creatures Rule of 3
Cooper Celebration
Murray's Dog house IPA
Shenanigans Grisette
Mad brewers Garden da Paradisi
Moo Brew Belgo
The Gridfer Iron Wizard
Van Steengerge Bornem Tripel
Illawarra/local taphouse Chuck Norris
Kooinda English Red Ale
Nogne O Tindved
Red Duck Porter
Prickly Moses IPA
Mountian Goat Hightail
Westons Stowford Press Cider

The SG
Riverside 69 Summer
Riverside - 55 Pale ale
Riverside - 77 IPA
Dennis Beer Co - Obi Wan Shinobi

The Welcome Hotel 
Moo Brew – Dark Ale
Moo Brew – Pale Ale
Moo Brew – Pilsner
Ekim – After Battle 
Doctor’s Orders – Iron Lung Black Imperial Pilsner 
Riverside- 69
Feral – Hop Hog 
Holgate – The Little Heifer 
Holgate – Temptress
The Little Brewing Co -Mad Abbot Tripel
Rocks – Convict Lager 
Rocks – Hangman Pale Ale
Vale – New World Lager 
The Apple Thief – Pink Lady Jaydee

Union Hotel Newtown
Feral Brewing Company "Barrique Okarma"
The Grifter Brewing Company "Big Sur" IPA
Little Creatures Brewing "The Rule of Three" Single Batch
Riverside Brewing Company 33 Golden Ale (LAST KEG)
Young Henrys Real Ale
Murray's Craft Brewing Co Doghouse IPA
Holgate Brewhouse "Lil Hefe" 
Bridge Road Brewers Aurora Borealis II (LAST DAYS)
4 Pines Brewing Company Irish Cream Red
Hawthorn Brewing Company Pilsner 
Mountain Goat Beer "Fancy Pants" Amber Ale
Feral Brewing Hop Hog IPA
Riverside 55 Pale Ale
Badlands Brewery 5 Nil Pils
CIDER1: Young Henrys Cloudy Apple
CIDER2: Rekorderlig Cider - Australia Strawberries and Lime

Yardarm Taphouse
THE BOXER - Irish Red Ale (Rocks Brewing)
WHALE ALE - Wheat (Murrays)
KOLSCH - Kolsch (4 Pines)
PILSNER - Pilsner (Hawthorn Brewing)
ANGRY MAN - Pale Ale (Murrays)
GOVERNOR - Golden Ale (Rocks Brewing)
FRESH PRESS CIDER - Apple Cider (Australian Brewery)
AUSTRALIAN IPA - IPA (Hawthorn Brewing )
55 - American Style Pale Ale (Riverside Brewing)
69 - Wheat Summer Ale (Riverside Brewing)
PEAR CIDER - Pear Cider (Bilpin)
THE PALE ALE - Pacific Pale Ale (Australian Brewery)
PUNCH & JUDYS (Hand Pull) - English-ish Special Bitter (Murrays)
TEMPTRESS - Chocolate Porter (Holgate)
44 - American Amber Ale (Riverside Brewery)
IRON LUNG - Black Pilsner (Doctors Orders)
YOUNG CHERRY SAISON - Sour Cherry Saison (Young Henrys
THE LOCKOUT – Indian Belgian Ale (Australian Brewery)
RETRO ROCKET - Summer Ale (Murrays)


----------

